# where can I get brake rotors to fit newer style wheels?



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a 1965 GTO. I like the newer style wheels from the 2006 era.

I realize the bolt pattern doesn't fit: my brake rotors and drums are 120.65mm/4.75" while the newer wheels are 120mm.

So where can I buy rotors and drums, either blanks or drilled?

Thanks


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

After calling several manufacturers and installers, I got nowhere. 

Looks like I'll have to go with wheel adapters and risk the 20mm ~ 1" of added depth.

Cheapest I found was $45 each including studs and nuts. Anyone do better than that?


----------

